# good things people have actually said about you



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

We spend so much time thinking about bad things people MIGHT think about us, but what are some good things people have actually said about us?

I went to alcoholics anonymous for two years because I thought I had a drinking problem and my sponsor would say things to me like "You're a great guy, I don't care what you say." I have had people tell me I'm a good person and that I'm cool and funny and easy to talk to and nice and fun and other cool stuff. That's the kind of stuff I need to be focusing on. I'm not boasting. we've all had good things said about us. We usually just don't give ourselves credit and disregard it. You don't know what people think about you until they actually tell you. So what good things have people said about you?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah me too. But it does help some to recognize that people have said some good things about me.


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

gozinsky said:


> yeah me too. But it does help some to recognize that people have said some good things about me.


Sure it does.

People have said more nice things about me than bad, but the bad ones stick out.

A group program I was part of had everyone write something about everyone else on a piece of paper.

The only negative thing said about me was that my bouncing legs bugged the crap out of them. lol

What we choose to remember has a lot to do with how we view the world,


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've had someone tell me that I'm the funniest person she knows (she liked using the word "witty"). Other than that, I get compliments for being a smart, honest guy.

I'll never expect compliments in regards to my fashion sense, ability to win a fight, or powerlifting abilities. :lol


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Somebody once said that I was the most genuine person they had ever met which was probably the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me and I still get a lump in my throat thinking about it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's a great one, Owen.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

some girls have said i look cute and some even asked me out. i did go out with them (5 girls. not in the same time), but i felt weird because i girl asked me out instead of me asking them out. 


but i don't know what the hell they saw in me that they liked. :stu


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

The compliments i usually get are "youre so smart!" or "youre so nice!" When i hear these things it makes me feel good inside.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

A coworker once called me a breath of fresh air. That's one that stuck with me.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

I was told by an attractive 43 year old woman that any girl will be lucky to have [theturtle] because I was funny with a great personality.

Nicest compliment I was given in years.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

My identity is tied to my political interest so usually people comment on that. They say I should run for President someday or that they'll vote for me when I run for Governor. Stuff like that.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

For one of my classes last year we had to write something nice about eachother. The majority of things I got back were that I seem friendly and nice but that I'm quiet and don't talk much.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been told many times I smile/laugh a lot - and that would be true. It's good to know I'm the same person offline as I am online. I just like to joke around.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

When I was in elementary school, the girls had to pick guys for square-dancing. A girl picked me, making sure to tell me that she didn't like me and only picked me because I wasn't "grody" (phonetic spelling). I could tell that "grody" was a bad quality, and I was glad that I must not have qualified for it.  :lol


----------



## jperrin22 (Feb 25, 2008)

A positive thing that always gets said to me on a regular basis, is something that doesnt really lift my spirit much. Its " Oh, he is sooo nice". I think i can speak for all men, that we dont want to want to be dubbed that soft, weak personallity as NICE. When will people get to see the real me. How bout some words like smart witty charming funny sexy strong sophisticated creative. words like that will boost me, and allow me to be those kind of traits more often. Sorry, sight negitivity.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i know i have gotten more positive compliments than negative, but i tend to forget about the good ones and only focus and dwell on the negative. i consider a lot of comments on my shyness to be kind of neutral.

i've been told that i'm very genuine, which i think i am, that i'm a good person, that i'm friendly and kind.. there are others, i think.
most of those are quite vague, but i should probably still try to appreciate them.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

"he's the truth" lmao, when ive played basketball.....


----------



## SoleSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

People have complimented me as being funny. For example, while I was in my Grandma's apartment with my cousins, they were complaining about their brother for something that I now forgot. So I said, "Then kill the *******!!!" and that got them laughing. Another time when I was working in an Adult Ed. site as a general office clerk, I contacted my boss through the intercom that he had a caller and gave the name. I told my co-worker, "Now, I'm just waiting for him to ask 'Who?'" and sure enough he did.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

A guy at work told me I have an 'air of quality'. That's a very good thing, I guess.
I've had people tell me I'm cute (I'm short and look like I'm about 15), and funny (although my humor veers into darker territory a lot of the time).


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i look like tom brady lmao, that just makes me laugh when ive heard it the couple times i have...


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> i know i have gotten more positive compliments than negative, but i tend to forget about the good ones and only focus and dwell on the negative. i consider a lot of comments on my shyness to be kind of neutral.
> 
> i've been told that i'm very genuine, which i think i am, that i'm a good person, that i'm friendly and kind.. there are others, i think.
> most of those are quite vague, but i should probably still try to appreciate them.


i've been told the same that i am kind and seem very genuine. i've had people compliment me on my hair and clothes and stuff like that. i guess i should try to remember the good instead of the bad. somehow it can be done.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

One of my friends from high school wrote that I was "a blessing to everyone you meet" Really! lol! Like that old saying goes, kindness is never wasted!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh i've been called gay, immature and clueless nah just kiddin i get called " The man" a lot as in " You're the man " kinda thing but yeah i get a lot of positve comments/compliments but it's sad that i dismiss them all and dwell on the negative ones.
Sorry for lowering the tone btw oh and great topic cos i think we all dismiss the positives a lot of the time so yeah it's good to recognise them . Good work ppl.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

One thing which I did get told today, was that a company director thought I interviewed well - since attending a job interview with him last week. I know that alot of the time this isn't true. But it did prove to me that I don't do badly all the time either - which has made me feel a bit more confident about attending others in the future than I otherwise would have done.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ive been told I look like steven seagal sp?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been told I'm athletic, strong, and have a nice body. Several times, notice how they are all physical observations though.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great people. My piano instructor told me I'm a good sight reader.

- Gerard


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My track coach, who was in the U.S. Olympic trials, said I had excellent running form.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I honestly can't remember many good things people have said about me, the bad stuff is always what stands out. and on the few occasions when anyone does say anything nice/good I usually assume they're lying or just trying to make me feel better anyway!
I do appreciate the few people who are nice and who say nice things... I just have a hard time believing it, I've heard 90% more negative things about myself in my lifetime than positive ones so it's hard to see any good in anything. :stu :sigh


----------



## EricBarnes (Aug 1, 2008)

I lie
I cheat
I hate
I brag
I complain
I prejudge
I stereotype
I exaggerate

I'm fake
I'm cheap
I'm ignorant
I'm conceited
I'm superficial
I'm a hypocrite
I'm politically incorrect

You should imagine the bad stuff they say about me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Smart, funny/hilarious, nice, friendly, athletic, sincere


----------



## Big Boss 83 (Jul 6, 2008)

My psychiatrist has told me a couple of times she thinks I'm cute, and no matter how many times she says it, it always warms my heart and boosts my confidence and self-esteem. 

She's such a sweet lady and always makes me feel better talking to her. 

My counselor has told me I have an 'awareness' about me. Like I see and understand things deeper than most people do. Never heard that one before but I like it!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been told that I'm kind, intelligent, witty, funny, and friendly.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

When I began my first year of sixth form, our form tutor had everyone write a short sentence about eachother. She typed them up and gave them back to all of us. Mine mostly said things like quiet, nice, quiet, seems friendly, fun, quiet etc which was nice. I kept the piece of paper.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

In high school, people constantly talked about how smart I was, though not always kindly. I got used to it, and the absence of that in recent years has affected my confidence. My high school math teacher, with whom I've kept in touch, still praises me as the most talented student he's had, and some months back told me I was the most perfect person he knew. It's gotten hard to accept that stuff from him because it's obvious he thinks _too_ highly of me.

My (former) therapist said I had a great smile, that it just lit up my face.

People used to compliment my hair frequently, but that hardly ever happens anymore (I think the color has become less interesting).


----------



## shysahm (Aug 3, 2008)

I have been told that I have a pretty smile and nice hair, but mostly I am told that I am a very thoughtful and kind person. I like that most of all, because looks can fade...


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

My grandma says I'm cool!! :yes

Seriously, I've been told I'm nice a lot which is sort of a backhand compliment for a guy. I've also been told I have a good memory and have nice hair. The lady who cuts my hair mentions how thick it is almost every time I go there. There have also been a few women who've had crushes on me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not a whole lot lately, but I don't mind.


----------



## Cornish_Guilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Hehe, had a girl tell me I was quite hot, and a couple more say im rather attractive. Has actually helped me to start building up a positive body image now =p


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Cornish_Guilt said:


> Hehe, had a girl tell me I was quite hot, and a couple more say im rather attractive. Has actually helped me to start building up a positive body image now =p


Wow! Nice! "Hot" is top of the line.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

jtb3485 said:


> My grandma says I'm cool!! :yes


Aww nice one bro that kicks ***.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yesterday, a co-worker said I should take over the business if my boss were to retire. She told me that I share my boss's good qualities.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't know if this counts, but I sent a silly photo of myself to a friend of mine, who implied she thought I was a human being who exhibits humorous traits. My appearance should be best utilized by making the negative features more extreme. I can't impress people with my looks, but at least I can make some people laugh at a distorted version of appearance (although sometimes I can get laughs without trying at all, ohhhhh yay).

"That is a GREAT picture!!!!! Hahahahaha! I laughed out loud when I saw it... not "lol"... but actually laughed. Thanks!"


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I get called cute a lot. A couple of times I've been called hot. I just don't know what they see in me. :stu 

People have also said I'm sweet and honest. That I can understand, since I'm the typical nice guy (that finishes last). 

Good thread topic.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice rack.

...Wait, that's it. My self-worth now hinges on these assets, and when they droop, I've got nothing.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I have been told I am too nice


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

shyguydan said:


> I have been told I am too nice


Me too, but then I called her a "*****" and slapped her, and she got really turned on. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"You're the sexiest thing I've ever encountered. My sexuality has fundamentally changed such that my sexual orientation is directed exclusively at you. I want nothing more than to extract all of my eggs and produce thousands of children with the help of your genes."

Um, yes, that's what I was told.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i have good things going for me....


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

My. doc recently said I had humility and wasn't pretentious. He's also said couple other good things in the past, I don't remember exactly what though.


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

One of my newer horseback riding instructors told me I was a good rider since I could handle a certain horse. That was nice because I kept telling myself "he thinks I'm the worst rider in the whole world and is going to tell the other instructors how much I suck and then they'll think I'm dumb and not let me test up to the next level!". Now I just need enough courage to actually go to the test. 

People usually tell me that I'm funny which I think is strange because I don't think I'm funny.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

"You're Smart and nice"


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

In the past I have been called Very Smart, Funny, Nice, COol, Bright, and Crazy (in the good sense - energetic) many times. It feels great because now I don't hear it as often and it's a nice feeling when someone DOES say it. One time though a friend told me that I was basically the glue that held my small group of friends at UHS together. That was awesome but I still don't see how since I'm the most shy and/or reserved. 

I have been told that I am very mature for my age, and that was pretty impressive (to them). ^^ Along the same lines I have been told I have a level head and sense of direction, which again was impressive to them. 

I am also apparently a very good patient when in the doctors office. Been told that more than once

...*thinks* OH! And I love it when people say I'm sweet ^.^ 

ok i'm done heh I hope I didn't seem like i'm boasting =|


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

'You're smart and very funny. I'm also an ingenious person and I use logic a lot to come up with the best plans. I'm also a good listenner' (most Saers are, because we just don't talk that much). 
That ends it.


----------



## mysteryguy85 (Aug 24, 2008)

People trust me, which makes me feel good.


----------



## lauren_ (Sep 11, 2008)

people always tell me I'm beautiful and exotic looking... i'm Ukrainian so i don't know what there talking about, :con but its still nice


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

I was told that I was a genuinely good person. And from someone whose opinion I actually valued. It was touching.

s/m


----------



## Michael W (Apr 30, 2008)

a girl called me gorgeous once, and I get compliments about my eyes alot


----------



## onedimension (Sep 16, 2008)

At work I've been praised for being "calm" & "patient"- I worry that I just seem that way because I'm shy, and that I'm not ACTUALLY those things..Some teachers & professors I've had complimented me on my intelligence. I guess I've heard 'funny' a few times too, but I'm usually too anxious/uptight to joke around


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

I've had people say I'm smart, playful, & funny. A random guy on the street once said: "Wow. You're beautiful." That was pretty weird and creepy at the time but I was secretly kind of flattered..heh. Once a co-worker said I have a great personality but that I don't show it to everyone; that has stuck with me. Someone once said I have the best vocabulary of anyone they know...ha. A co-worker told me that she was amazed that I would act so 'crazy' and fun, which may not be a compliment but I took it as such because normally people call me reserved and sedate.


----------



## mysteryguy85 (Aug 24, 2008)

Disclaimer: It's very hard for me to accept compliments as real and not just said to be nice but I try my best and this is what is said:

I've been told I am very good looking by a couple of girls. I beamed. 
My therapist said she wished she could clone me for all girls.
People always tell me that I respect their boundaries or property more than anyone else. 
I'm told I am a great friend.


----------



## Madstuhh (Sep 3, 2008)

people are always telling me that i have a "pretty" smile, i just need to show it more.

i dont take it as a compliment though. haha.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been told on several occasions that I should try modeling - not that I ever could or would even want to, but it means a lot because that must mean people finally think I'm in good shape. I was teased and picked on my whole life for being so skinny until just a couple years ago.

At the same time, it sort of makes me mad that people treated me so differently just because I was skinnier than I am now.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"You're not grody."


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

ardrum said:


> "You're not grody."


That sounds like quite a compliment. I'm not sure what "grody" is but it doesn't sound like something you'd want to be. I would be very relieved if someone assured me that I wasn't grody. :lol

Edit: A quick "define:grody" in the google toolbar yields the following definition:
Grody: nasty, dirty, disgusting, foul, revolting, yucky, grotesque.

Congratulations on not qualifying for any of the above ardrum!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lateralus said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > "You're not grody."
> ...


Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

An elderly woman once told me she thought I looked really handsome - if only she were twenty years younger. That was the first hint I ever got that I apparently look at least somewhat attractive, and I remained sceptical until it was confirmed to me by other people (including younger women) later.

My parents told me a few years ago that I was "far more intelligent" than they realized (and I believed them, because they seemed genuinely surprised).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people have said i am a very outgoing person.


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

TorLin said:


> people have said i am a very outgoing person.


You definitely seem to be on these boards so it seems to be true


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"You're hired"


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Outgoing, smart, sexy, cute, good mother, talented, a good friend, nice, organized, not lazy.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I was told that I'm personable, which was really kind of a shock to me, but it gives me real hope that I'm not as bad as I think I am.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Something to the effect of: "You have no idea how much it means to have someone I know that I can always count on, no matter what the circumstances. It doesn't matter the time, the place, or what I've gotten into, I know you are always there. It says a lot about who you are."


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

i've been told i give amazing hugs....


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

"Your hair looks really nice today."

Some boy in my French class said that. It confused me, because my hair is always sticking up in like six different places. Was still nice of him, though.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

crazyg said:


> I've had people say I'm smart, playful, & funny. A random guy on the street once said: "Wow. You're beautiful." That was pretty weird and creepy at the time but I was secretly kind of flattered..heh. Once a co-worker said I have a great personality but that I don't show it to everyone; that has stuck with me. Someone once said I have the best vocabulary of anyone they know...ha. A co-worker told me that she was amazed that I would act so 'crazy' and fun, which may not be a compliment but I took it as such because normally people call me reserved and sedate.


I had a random guy come up to me too and tell me how beautiful i was..... I think he was following me for awhile, or at least it felt like that. I was flattered too, but also really impressed with his courage which is why i couldn't be too creeped out


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

ohhh I like this thread.

Good things people have told me is that I am smart, I have a lot going for me and I am pretty


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

but i don't know what the hell they saw in me that they liked. -Ancient

Same er' dude. I'm actualy of the impression that I'm an ugly **** but then I realised that that was a negative thought and wasn't quite exactly concordant with the types of girls I was attracting. In fact, my self esteem has affected me in more ways than one (for example, when I found out that a really pretty girl that I liked liked me back I just couldn't believe it, lol...)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't hear much at all lately since I'm treated like a total moron at work due to having less experience with the basic, not intellectually difficult processes that people just repeat over and over for decades in their jobs.

Back when I was in school, people often said I was smart. Getting all A's wasn't uncommon then too, so I felt better about myself with concrete evidence that I could do well.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

people have told me i have pretty eyebrows. i don't have to pluck them.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Not much. I've only heard that I'm smart...and have had my taste in music complimented....and that's about it :/


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

ive been told im cute and have a nice smile and that im a really nice guy even though im very quiet


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

People always tell me I look younger than I am (they think I'm around 17, when I'm in fact 26.) Which is annoying, but also a good thing as well.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

Nickel said:


> One of my newer horseback riding instructors told me I was a good rider since I could handle a certain horse. That was nice because I kept telling myself "he thinks I'm the worst rider in the whole world and is going to tell the other instructors how much I suck and then they'll think I'm dumb and not let me test up to the next level!". Now I just need enough courage to actually go to the test.
> 
> People usually tell me that I'm funny which I think is strange because I don't think I'm funny.


Nickel, well done for that!
I barely ride my horse anymore because I don't have the money for lessons and when I do go and ride, I end up berating myself for being such a bad rider and that I don't deserve to own such a beautiful, understanding horse. And as for tests and shows, the mere thought makes me queasy.

Oh wait, only positive stuff allowed here! oops!
umm, I have been called "smoking hot" by a couple of guys before.


----------

